# Microfiber Madness Incredibrush Flat?



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Was on Polished Bliss looking at these are they really worth £37 is it better than my wheel wollies and my ez detail brushes can anyone compare the Incredibrush Flat to them is it better ect.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

I have looked over them before. I imagine they will do a good job although I do not think I would use them if you have really dirty wheels. Perhaps as part of the weekly (or more) wash to remove light dirt off protected wheels. I can understand the bit about holding water, I have the AF woolly trio which hold water well and use them as described above. I think a lot depends on the intended use. Are they worth £37, I do not think so but that is pretty much the same with a lot of detailing stuff. I do not think PB will be charging more than they need to. I know that does not really address your question directly but it may help.


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Don't think im going to buy it im just going to stick with what i got i can't justify the price tbh :thumb:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I really liked the look of these but was put off by the price. 


Gonz.


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

great gonzo said:


> I really liked the look of these but was put off by the price.
> 
> Gonz.


I ended up buying 1 for god sake after saying i wasn't :lol:


----------



## MSwiss (Sep 25, 2017)

I like the look of these but will wait until Clean & Shiny have them as its a much better price -

https://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/col...madness-incredibrush-flat?variant=33709529735

Let us know what you think about yours when you have used it :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I looked at one, but wasn't sure it would fit between the calliper / barrel and decided it was too expensive to try and find out it wouldn't...

Be interested to see what your review is


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

*Gyeon - Q²M Wheelstick*

check these out, similar tool, slightly cheaper

Large
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheel...hes/gyeon-q-m-wheelstick-large/prod_1754.html

Medium
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheel...es/gyeon-q-m-wheelstick-medium/prod_1755.html


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

I've just got, it's looks about an inch thick so I don't know if it's going to fit between my wheels and brembos. I'm going to do a review when Santa lets me have it


----------



## The Incredible Hulk (Nov 19, 2005)

I've had one for about 6 months and they are 'ok'. They do a good job of cleaning the inside of the barrel, but, they don't fit between wheel and the caliper in my car (M135i) and they are not as maneuverable as I would've hoped. They do however give you confidence that nothing will get scratched. My EZ variant is far more usable and easily gets between the barrel and the caliper, BUT, I worry about that variant 'scratching' the paint. In summary I use the Microfiber brush for the wheels with the exception of the caliper area where I use the EZ - I know more brushes than you can imagine and I haven't added the lugnut cleaning brush!


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

The Incredible Hulk said:


> I've had one for about 6 months and they are 'ok'. They do a good job of cleaning the inside of the barrel, but, they don't fit between wheel and the caliper in my car (M135i) and they are not as maneuverable as I would've hoped. They do however give you confidence that nothing will get scratched. My EZ variant is far more usable and easily gets between the barrel and the caliper, BUT, I worry about that variant 'scratching' the paint. In summary I use the Microfiber brush for the wheels with the exception of the caliper area where I use the EZ - I know more brushes than you can imagine and I haven't added the lugnut cleaning brush!


Ahh the humble lugnut cleaning brush, are we talking

A round detailing brush

The Dodo juice nut plug or

The Wolfgang Recessed Wheel Lug Nut Cleaning & Polishing Brush

The second 2 are quite unique the Dodo one is better value tho.

I to have a bit of a brush fetish and have all sorts in my line up


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Ok i used this today and thought it was crap the EZ Wheel Brushes are the best you can get i think i'll just stick with them


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

great gonzo said:


> I really liked the look of these but was put off by the price.
> 
> Gonz.


Me too


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

sean ryan said:


> Ok i used this today and thought it was crap the EZ Wheel Brushes are the best you can get i think i'll just stick with them


Oh okay - why ?

I was thinking of possibly getting one, but might not now...


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Andyblue said:


> Oh okay - why ?
> 
> I was thinking of possibly getting one, but might not now...


It felt like i was using a cheep sponge on the end of a stick it was heavy and it wouldn't shift around the barrel of the wheel as well as the ez wheel brush and it doesn't get into places as well as the ez brush also it took longer to clean the wheels with it i wouldn't advise anyone to buy one but at the end of the day i feel like i have wasted £37!


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

sean ryan said:


> It felt like i was using a cheep sponge on the end of a stick it was heavy and it wouldn't shift around the barrel of the wheel as well as the ez wheel brush and it doesn't get into places as well as the ez brush also it took longer to clean the wheels with it i wouldn't advise anyone to buy one but at the end of the day i feel like i have wasted £37!


Cheers for the reply - was worried it might not have got between the calliper / barrel on mine, but don't think I'll bother looking at it any further.


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Andyblue said:


> Cheers for the reply - was worried it might not have got between the calliper / barrel on mine, but don't think I'll bother looking at it any further.


I didn't fit between my caliber but my trusted old ez wheel brush did :thumb:


----------

